# Question. Would appreciate an answer ASAP



## Rick Barrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm Rick from Philadelphia. Me and my wife have been having trouble conceiving. I want to go to a doctor who specializes in this area. There are so many on the internet and it's hard to pick. I don't really have any recommendations. Let me know if you've been to someone really good. I am willing to travel. Thanks.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick, usually the OB/GYN your wife goes to will have some recommendations close to you. Philly is a huge market there are going to be several that will be highly thought of in your area. Best of luck!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Do a lot of internet research first. Be aware that that the there are unscrupulous clinics who prey on desperate couples. When they propose a treatment, do some reading to find out side effects, and likelyhood of success.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

My husband and I had problems conceiving and it took us 5 years to get pregnant which was by in vitro fertilization. both of you should be seen by a reproductive endocrinologist. The first thing they'll need to do is test you semen to evaluate the # and activity of your sample. If the cause is you #or motility of your semen, then most likely, in vitro will be your best option. If it's not your sample, then the doctor will have to start checking her hormonal levels and etc. I went to Fertility Centers of America in Orland Park, Il. My physician at that time was Dr Lederer. The son that I conceived is 13 years old so I'm not sure if he is still practicing. I don't know how old you and your wife are but it's extremely important to get in early because fertility drops dramatically as we get older especially for women. I started seeing the fertility specialist at the age of 26 and it took us 5 years to get pregnant and I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility. My husband was fine and my hormonal levels were fine but couldn't get pregnant and I was started on clomid which is a fertility drug that increases the amount of eggs the ovaries produce. This can be an arduous process and puts a lot of strain in the marriage, find and join a support group with couples going through the same issues. Good luck, I hope I was helpful.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rick Barrow said:


> Hello, I'm Rick from Philadelphia. Me and my wife have been having trouble conceiving. I want to go to a doctor who specializes in this area. There are so many on the internet and it's hard to pick. I don't really have any recommendations. Let me know if you've been to someone really good. I am willing to travel. Thanks.


Dr. Bruce Rose 
Infertility Solutions
Lehigh Valley, PA 

Very good Dr. (deals with male and female infertility issues so bonus) and very convenient to Philly.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm also from the Philly area, but it's been so long since I went through infertility, I don't think I'd be of much help. I can only say that you should absolutely be looking for a reproductive endocrinologist. 

Good luck to you and your wife....I hope all of your parenting dreams come true <3.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd suggest a university-affiliated medical center/faculty medical group. Check them out on line.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick...before you start going to see a specialist a very simple test would be a sperm count.
This can be arranged by your usual 'normal' doctor. If your sperm count is normal then clearly its your wife...if you have a very low sperm count then its probably you.

Maybe get your sperm checked first.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

You don't have to go to a doctor anymore! Men can check their sperm at home:

SpermCheck Fertility Home Sperm Test | Walgreens


----------



## Sammiee (Apr 15, 2015)

There's a lot more to infertility treatment than just checking your sperm.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Sammiee said:


> There's a lot more to infertility treatment than just checking your sperm.


I agree...but checking your sperm is a very easy (and now DIY) first step!


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't help with the fertility stuff but I can highly recommend adoption (we have 2 adopted kiddos).


----------



## earworm (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Rick, if you're looking for a male infertility doctor, you could try Dr. Paul Gittens from Philadelphia Center for Sexual Medicine. He's in Philadelphia. I've never been to the center before but I did see it when I walked by the plaza.


----------

